# Sorry... more iggy pics! Romping in the leaves at the park :D



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Sorry for so many lately LOL.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

WIPEOUT!!









REVENGE!!









My favorite!


















Aaaaand.. another smile. Ignore the bad quality. She was smiling at the cat.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

She's such a cute Chihuahua! But why is she so skinny?? I'm kidding, I'm kidding!! :becky: 
You take great pictures of her. But then I guess it's hard to get bad ones when your subject is so darn adorable!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

you do take very good pictures. Being someone who is horrible at it i have great admiration and envy of the great photos.

By the way, you didn't leave your nose avatar up long enough. I wasn't tired of it yet


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

Caty M said:


> WIPEOUT!!



bahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahaha

best picture I think I've ever seen!!

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

You know what I've noticed about you, with your iggy, sheltie, and standard poodle obsessions? You're just a sucker for pointy nosed dogs. 

They are beautiful! Great pictures. I love your doogas.


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

Caty M said:


>


I'm sorry, I'm going to have to confiscate your dog. She's just way too cute and I have created a new rule that cute, adorable, hilarious IGs must be sent to me. Immediately. Thank you for your prompt attention and action.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Julie said:


> You know what I've noticed about you, with your iggy, sheltie, and standard poodle obsessions? You're just a sucker for pointy nosed dogs.
> 
> They are beautiful! Great pictures. I love your doogas.


Thanks! Every dog I have ever considered getting has been with a pointy nose. I love flat faces too, but I'm always drawn to the dogs that could poke me in the eye with their snout!


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

SerenityFL said:


> I'm sorry, I'm going to have to confiscate your dog. She's just way too cute and I have created a new rule that cute, adorable, hilarious IGs must be sent to me. Immediately. Thank you for your prompt attention and action.


She's being sent airmail.. I've been looking for a lab mix so send one of yours over!! :wink: your girl hoodlum is pretty damn cute!


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

These are truely terrific. The sixth picture, "wipeout" and the "helicopter" ears pictures are my favorites. I loved the "runner grin" that iggies get and you caught it beautifully.


----------



## Porphyria (Jul 13, 2011)

Great pictures! There is something so enjoyable about watching a sighthound run, but I can never get good pictures of it, so I'm so jealous of people who can!


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Caty M said:


>


This is awesome!

Played around with the lighting a little.. hope you don't mind


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I love your pictures! Keep them coming. She has such expressions on her face! Not that many breeds can get so many distinct looks on their little faces! 

I always start my day with a good iggy pic lately :smile:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

She is so cute, I love her! And you take awesome pictures, so keep them coming!! Can never have too many iggy photos!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I freaking love your dogs. Tess is such a doll AND a comedian!!! She's such a goof but so darn cute :thumb:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Caty M said:


> WIPEOUT!!


I choked on my vegemite when I saw this picture as well. God it is funny.
They are both such cuties, but the IG pup really takes the cake!
Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

:lol: Wipe out picture is pretty priceless!!! such an "oh " moment!!! 

They both look great, Tess looks like a little speed demon though!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Your pictures are great!
I bet they slept like a rock!


----------

